# Anyone currently hold down an island?



## cport420 (Jan 21, 2013)

Here where I'm at there is a bunch of small islands surrounded by marsh and shit. Some on creeks. I've been thinking of getting a small plastic raft thing or build some sort of half ass raft barge thing to go down the creek to the lil island. Anyone doing something like this? Would be str8 I think. No one uses them. Not big enough to give a fuck about.


----------



## scatwomb (Jan 21, 2013)

Plenty of folks squat on islands. Do it, you'll be fine.


----------



## Wraith (Jan 22, 2013)

How small are the island? I'd get a cheap canoe from craigslist before trying to build a raft. Also make sure your there during high tide to insure the water level at that time won't encroach on your campsite or shelter.


----------



## cport420 (Jan 22, 2013)

The island is about half an acre to an acre. Its got trees all over it. Some very big pines and other hard woods. I'd say at high tide during a storm I'd be looking at maybe some high water, but with it being on a tidal creek and marsh everywhere the water has places to go. My spot that I used to use is sorta next to the tidal creek and also right next to the marsh. I've rode out some pretty nasty storms and though it gets wet it hasn't flooded out on me. Those times though I was using a hammock and tarp as a shelter. So water under me didn't matter as much though.


----------



## cport420 (Jan 22, 2013)

P.S.- bought a 30.00 scout tent from wally world and plan to use that shit this year for when the bugs get crazy. Nothing worse than sitting next to a marsh during bug season. Talk about getting eaten alive.


----------



## Dmac (Jan 22, 2013)

sounds pretty sweet, less chance of someone messing with you or your camp. what area are you in?


----------



## Wraith (Jan 22, 2013)

I hope this works out for you, I tried squatting an island in North Carolina near emerald island. Everything was good for a month or so but eventually got ran off by the state. I was caught fishing without a license and was trying to explain to the Warden I was fishing for sustenance. Anyway, long story short he figured out I was homeless and it caused a shit storm. I should have been more stealthy. Good luck!


----------



## cport420 (Jan 22, 2013)

Coastal Ga. Yeah where I'm at there is basically only one way to go. Thats stealth camping or just plain out hiding stuff in dry bags and covering up with leaves/straw to hide that shit. People will fuck your shit up just too. Mostly kids and stuff. I used to leave a camp up when gone but started covering my shit up after some stuff went missing. I'll usually look for land that isn't useful. Between marsh and road or shit thats land locked. If there isn't a reason to be there most of the time people won't.


----------



## cport420 (Jan 24, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0010LNM4O/ gonna get one of these when the weather warms up and move camp. Gonna be the shit. Should be easy to hide in the brush before the creek. I'll stuff that shit in a dry bag and cover it up. Gonna be a sweet summer.


----------



## freepizzaforlife (Jan 24, 2013)

There are A LOT of vacant islands around where im from along the mississippi river, besides people riding their boats out their to get drunk in the summer, I don't think people use them for anything. or own them for that matter.


----------



## cport420 (Mar 30, 2013)

Went and bought a cheap inflatable raft and air pump. Should end up checking out the island pretty soon.


----------



## palomnik (Sep 12, 2014)

If it is a small island, make sure you have a way to keep up with the weather and make a quick escape... way back when I was a boy scout we decided to sleep under the stars on a sandbar in a large creek, more like a small river. It started raining, water rose and we rode it out, but could have been bad news.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 13, 2014)

Post pictures of the island and your camp!


----------



## Odin (Sep 14, 2014)

Just make sure to rustle up some turtle eggs for breakfast... or catch you a great big catfish. The kind that everyone buys a piece of at market.

You know like Tom and Huck did.


----------



## Psi em (Dec 7, 2014)

This idea just popped into my head. Gentrification + Ton of Homebums makes squatting the small city harder.

Walking & bushwhacking leaves trails behind. Rafts in water leave no trails. Bums won't come into the water. Too far away from angel food and beer money.


----------



## ottawafm (Apr 4, 2015)

Psi em said:


> Bums won't come into the water. Too far away from angel food and beer money.



lol!


----------

